# What do I feed my 11 week old pup?



## Kammy (Nov 3, 2014)

So again, as we are here in the UAE, our choice of dog food is not as great as most of you all. 

When we got her, she was being fed Royal Canin Mini Junior (dry kibble). 
However I am worried if its the best food for her. She's active, playful and full of bounce & energy when she's not sleeping (I think she sleeps almost 18-20 hrs a day! :blink: ).

I searched all dog food brands locally available and from this forum I understand that Royal Canin & Eukanuba is not considered the best for our babies.

Here's what I found here:
Artemis, Royal Canin, Eukanuba, Taste of the Wild, ZiwiPeak, Natural Balance, Pet Botanics, Happy Dog, Pro Plan, Fish4Dogs & IAMS

Since I can't be sure of any specific flavour/composition availability of each of these brand, I was hoping I could just get a general opinion on each brand and ones recommended from you past and present experience? Like which of these you were feeding before and what you are feeding now?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo was on Royal Canine until he was about 6 months old. That is what our breeder was feeding him. We eventually switched. You should probably keep him on that for a bit until he adjusts then gradually switch mixing in the new. I am not familiar with the above list, but maybe someone can help.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Go to dogfoodadvisor.com and you can compare the foods you listed - I would try to find the best nutritionally sound food you can since you are limited in brands there.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

If you can afford to feed ZiwiPeak, it is the top of my choices on that list. Other than that Taste of the Wild and Natural Balance-while not my favorites are also ones to consider. The others foods are either brands I do not care for or do not know well. I have heard of Artemis but I am not familiar with it's quality.


----------



## Kammy (Nov 3, 2014)

Lou's Mom said:


> Go to dogfoodadvisor.com and you can compare the foods you listed - I would try to find the best nutritionally sound food you can since you are limited in brands there.


Thankyou so much for that link Lou's Mom. Using it I was able to check out the ingredient list and ratings for Artemis, Taste of the Wild & Ziwi Peak and compare it with Royal Canin. They have highlighted 'controversial ingredients' in red which helps a lot and when comparing Royal Canin had the highest content of controversial ingredients than the other three.

mdbflorida & shellbeme, thankyou 
I am assuming it may not been long since she's been on Royal Canin as she just 11 weeks old now. So both my hubby & I are considering trying to phase out Royal Canin and introduce one of the other three.


----------



## Kammy (Nov 3, 2014)

I just ordered a small pack of Royal Canin (800gms) and Taste of the Wild High Prairie (2.26kg). I hope to slowly phase in Taste of the Wild and phase out Royal Canin... ingredient wise, its much healthier anyway.

If she transitions well, we may get a small pack each of Ziwi peaks & Artemis and occasionally give her a bit, for variety. Ziwi peaks is the most expensive here and I don't think I could manage feeding her that as her main food. :O


----------

